# chris



## worldofmantis (Jun 28, 2009)

its been a few years and now im geting back into the hobby..i think its been like 4 years


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Chris...




glad to meet you!  It's nice you're getting back into the hobby. I look forward to seeing you around on the boards.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember ya. Welcome back.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 28, 2009)

Pleasure to meet you.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome back from Yuma, AZ


----------



## worldofmantis (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome yah i remember you rick  leah is gone?


----------



## ismart (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome, from OHIO!


----------



## worldofmantis (Jun 28, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome, from OHIO!


thanks from ohio!

from the adress on mantisplace i live 2 hours away from you ^^


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello im doug from california!


----------

